# Eselfilme (IN-telegence / arceus) Dialer gesucht



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2003)

Hallo,

hat noch irgendjemand hier im Forum die EXE-Datei des Dialers auf seiner Platte. Mir ist das sehr wichtig. Ich bin auch eines der Opfer dieses Drecks (19.10.2002) und habe leider diesen Dialer in der ersten Panik gelöscht. Jetzt brächte ich den zur Beweissicherung, da ich unter allen Umständen das vor Gericht ausfechten will.

Jetzt noch etwas zu meiner Adresse: Ich hatte versucht mich hier im Forum registrieren zu lassen, ist fünf Stunden her, aber leider bis jetzt noch keine Freischaltung zugeschickt bekommen. Deshalb möchte ich den freundlichen Menschen, der eventuell noch über diesen Dialer verfügt, in der NG

news:de.alt.comm.datentausch-dienste

nach dem Namen Conradi suchen (ich habe da heute zu diesem Thema einen Beiutrag geschrieben) und mir auf Grund dieser Adresse mit PM eine Nachricht zukommen zu lassen. Am besten gelich mit dem Dialer.

Dank im voraus!

Gruß
Franz


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

Was willst Du mit einem Dialer eines anderen Geschädigten beweisen? Dass Du Files kopieren kannst?

Heute hat sich nur ein Mensch angemeldet und der hat sich auch aktiv geschaltet. Insofern muß dieser wohl eine Mail bekommen haben.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Heute hat sich nur ein Mensch angemeldet und der hat sich auch aktiv geschaltet. Insofern muß dieser wohl eine Mail bekommen haben.





> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> ja, mein Spamfilter (safeu / MD-Sire) hat mir den Eingang einer Mail gemeldet, von dem ich annehme, daß dies auch der Freischaltcode war. Allerdings hat der das offensichtlich (ich weiß auch nicht weshalb) als Spam interpretiert. Also, was soll ich jetzt machen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

Das kannst Du nicht gewesen sein. Ohne Mail kannst Du Dich nicht freischalten und der einzige Benutzer heute ist aktiv.

Melde Dich einfach neu an.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du mit einem Dialer eines anderen Geschädigten beweisen? Dass Du Files kopieren kannst?



Ich glaube es ist egal wessen Dialer ich habe. Die Hauptsache ich verfüge über diese EXE-Datei und es ist die richtige. Arcoreus schickte mir nämlich heute ein Schreiben, in dem die mit mitteilten, daß ich denen den Dialer zuschicken soll. Und jetzt steh´ ich natürlich dumm da. :-(

BTW: In news:de.alt.comm.datentausch-dienste bzw. danam habe ich gerade gesehen, daß Du selbst den Link zu dem entsprechenden Screenshot gepostet hast.

Gruß
Fraco


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

*Ich* hab in der Gruppe sicherlich nichts gepostet.


----------



## Fraco (15 Januar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich* hab in der Gruppe sicherlich nichts gepostet.



Stimmt! Ich hab´ noch mal nachgeschaut. Es war ein Heiko Mittelstaedt.
Naja, kann vorkommen.

BTW: Das ist ja eigentlich jetzt OT hier. Was hier im Thread nicht dazu  gehört (und von mir ist) kannste ruhig löschen.

Gruß
Fraco


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

Hier wird nix gelöscht nur weils OT ist.

Zudem haben wir erste gestern festgestellt, dass hier keiner nie nicht vom Thema abweicht!


----------



## Fraco (15 Januar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird nix gelöscht nur weils OT ist.



 Eija, dann halt.....  

Aber dann will ich doch mal besagten Link hier selbst posten:

http://home.arcor.de/murdock263/eselfilme.jpg

Gruß
Fraco


----------



## Fraco (15 Januar 2003)

> hat noch irgendjemand hier im Forum die EXE-Datei des Dialers auf seiner Platte.



Hat sich erledigt. Ich hab´ einen gefunden.

Gruß
Fraco


----------



## FroschKermit (16 Januar 2003)

Ja, sonst hätte ich Dir hier auch weiterhelfen können:

http://www.fh-karlsruhe.de/~erke0011/downloads/esel

die Datei Donkey2000v2 (oder ähnlich) musst Du nur noch in eine Exe Datei umbennen.  Außerdem noch Screenshots und was ich sonst noch von der Sache habe.

Schau auch mal im anderen Forum nach über Intelegence c/o acoreus - da sind wir inzwischen auf Seite 32 über den Eselfilme Dialer

Gruß

Kermit


----------



## Fraco (16 Januar 2003)

FroschKermit schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sonst hätte ich Dir hier auch weiterhelfen können:
> 
> http://www.fh-karlsruhe.de/~erke0011/downloads/esel



Hallo Kermit,

herzlichen Dank! Das ist ja perfekt! Eiiiiiinsaaaaame Klasse!!!    

Gruß
Fraco


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2003)

*In-Telegence ist voll fürn ******

Hi Leute hab geliches Problem wie ihr alle habt!
89 Euro verlangen Die von mir für eine Leistung namens Edonkey 2000!!!
Was soll das?
Hab schon die 2. Mahnung erhalten mit ner Gebühr von 25 Euro.
Hat es jemand von euch schon so weit gebracht, dass man ihm vors Gericht geholt hat?
Ich krieg das Geld von meinem Taschengeld Abgezogen. 
Kann mir einer Helfen???

MFG
Spawn :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2003)

*0190 er Abzocke der Fa. In-telegence c/o acoreus AG*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch an diesen Dialer wie die Jungfrau zum Kind gekommen. Diese Firma ist eine GmbH in Gründung, für den Einzug ist offensichtlich die im Betreff genannte Firma zuständig. Ich werde die Firma wegen vollendetem Betrug anzeigen und dies auch gerne vor Gericht durchziehen (ich bin gut versichert und auch im Recht) . Während dieser Zeit können die sich Ihre Mahnungen an den Hut stecken. Es handelt sich hierbei wie gesagt um vollendeten aber noch nicht beendeten Betrug.

Dies wird zur Anzeige gebracht.

Hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen mit diesem Gangstern?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Januar 2003)

SpecialR76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde die Firma wegen vollendetem Betrug anzeigen und dies auch gerne vor Gericht durchziehen (ich bin gut versichert und auch im Recht)


das ist natürlich ein argument...
wann ist ein betrug eigentlich vollendet?
warum ist es gut, dass du versichert bist, wenn du strafanzeige erstattest?


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> wann ist ein betrug eigentlich vollendet?


Wenn der Schaden eingetreten ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2003)

*kopfkratz*
ja, so dachte ich es mir auch...




			
				SpecialR76 schrieb:
			
		

> Während dieser Zeit können die sich Ihre Mahnungen an den Hut stecken.


warum mahnen die denn dann noch??? gemeines pack...


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Fraco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hat noch irgendjemand hier im Forum die EXE-Datei des Dialers auf seiner Platte. Mir ist das sehr wichtig. Ich bin auch eines der Opfer dieses Drecks (19.10.2002) und habe leider diesen Dialer in der ersten Panik gelöscht.
> 
> ...


----------



## blandi (10 März 2003)

> Ich glaube es ist egal wessen Dialer ich habe. Die Hauptsache 
> ich verfüge über diese EXE-Datei und es ist die richtige. 
> Arcoreus schickte mir nämlich heute ein Schreiben, in dem die 
> mit mitteilten, daß ich denen den Dialer zuschicken soll. Und 
> jetzt steh´ ich natürlich dumm da.  

Wenn du das Geld noch nicht los hast stehen eher die dumm da 
Du musst keinen Dialer hinschicken, dir Firma Firstway soll dir 
erstmal nachweisen dass du eine wirksame Willenserkärung 
abgegeben hast. Dann werden sie was faseln von "zweimal bestaetigt blah blah" und vielleicht auf die Webseite hinweisen. Dass das 
nicht so war dafür wirst du hier im Forum viele Zeugen finden. 

Und der Dialer interessiert die überhaupt nicht (den haben schon
genuegend Leute hingeschickt). Die wissen sehr wohl 
was der Dialer zu welcher Zeit machte. Die Mühe ist also 
vergeblich.


----------



## FroschKermit (10 März 2003)

Hallo, 

ich (betroffen Anfang November) hab denen neben dem Dialer auch die ganze Sache auf Video dokumentiert hingeschickt (natürlich in Vollbildquali!) 

http://www.fh-karlsruhe.de/~erke0011/downloads/esel

Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Leute dort alles haben was sie brauchen. Die spielen doch nur auf Zeit. 

Gruß

Kermit

P.S. Bei der Adresse liegt der Dialer dabei. Musst nur die Endung in Exe umbennen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2003)

*in-telegence*

Hi Leute,

was zögert ihr alle noch, habe seit dem 25.02 gegen Firstway Medien GmbH - Strafanzeige wegen Computerbetrug im Internet gestellt und
gegen die Rechnungssteller, Strafanzeige nach §261 Geldwäsche - Verschleierung usw. ( Acoreus Kundenservice so wie Acoreus Collection GmbH ). Ferner habe ich eine Mail an RTL geschickt, mit der bitte sich der Sache an zu nehmen. Desweiteren, habe ich In-telegence und Co. offiziell
mitgeteilt, das ich Strafanzeige gestellt habe. Die Telekom habe ich mit gleichen Schreiben über diesen Vorgang informiert.
Seit dem habe ich von In-telegence und Co. nix mehr gehört -- mal schauen -- 

Was nützt das ganze Diskutieren, wenn keiner was macht.

Gruß Jolly    :tröst:


----------



## benjamin (10 März 2003)

*strafanzeige*

die melden sich manchmal erst nach 3-4 wochen wieder. Man glaubt es kommt nichts mehr und dann ist doch plötzlich ein Brief da. Freue dich nicht zu früh, aber trotzdem Kopf hoch. Du bist ja mit diesen "Leuten" nicht alleine.


----------



## benjamin (10 März 2003)

*eMule*

schaut euch doch bitte mal diese Seite an, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, dieser Esel  http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html
Bericht 10.3.


----------

